# A New Life for an Old Bench



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*A beginning, of sorts*

Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.










I feverishly replied to the posting stating that I wanted it. I pleaded with "I'm a young woodworker in need of a quality bench and that I would love to bring this bench back to it's glory. I'm not a flake. I have cash. Yada Yada Yada."

Immediately after emailing and finishing my other business, another bomb dropped in my gut. This one was a bit different than the previous one though. This one's origin came from thinking about my impending weekend plans. This was a jam packed weekend starting as soon as I got home on Friday until late into Sunday night. There is no way this deal was going to last that long, and with a 8.5 month pregnant wife my leeway was less than a 1/64th for canceling plans. The bench was an hour away, but the trailer I would need to barrow was 30 minutes in the opposite direction. So it's not like it could be a quick 20 minute grab and go.

What's his schedule going to look like? Perhaps he's away on vacation and was bored on this flight and thought "I should post that bench of mine, and will deal with it when I get home"..... Nope.

Reply back: "You can come check it out. Having a moving sale Sat and Sun."

NOOOO. I was doomed. This bench was bound to be a TV stand in someones living room.

I emailed back with a stronger plea. I offered to have a friend in the same town bring him a check, that I would trade out for cash when I picked it up. I offered paypal. I offered Chase Quick Pay. What about the impending unborn child?

Nothing. He wouldn't budge. First come, first serve…... Crap.

So, back to the drawing board. How could I work this out? What if I come up before my wife and toddler wake up? Eureka! "How early will you be up? Could I come up tomorrow morning early? Between 6:45 and 7ish?"

"Sure, if it's still here. I've been getting a lot of emails on this"

I'm sure you have. "Great, I'll text you tonight to confirm"

8:45pm "Is the bench still available?"

"Yes!"

The alarm went off a 5am, and by 8:12 this was sitting in my driveway and I was walking in the house with some McDonald's breakfast for the fam.










$150 cash, some gas, and a cup of truck stop coffee. It was a good morning.

Part 2 - will be a lot less words and a lot more pictures. I hope you don't mind that I took a lot of pictures.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great bench. Good to see it getting put back to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Great story, great bench! And yes, we're looking forward to the pictures, too. Congrats, Todd!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Such a glorious story Todd. You really do have some sh!t luck. See the pun there.

I cannot wait to see more of that old bench. You stole that puppy and im happy that you did. If I see another TV on top of an old woodworking bench Ill gag.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Great score Todd, awesome bench! Man I wish I'd come across something like that.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Good for you man. Good for you.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Man, that's some determination. Congrats on the score.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Great story.
"The alarm went off a 5am, and by 8:12 this was sitting in my driveway and I was walking in the house with some McDonald's breakfast for the fam."

That's hero stuff right there.

And like the guy that sold me one of the carpenter's tool chests I have said, "Thank you for saving it from the interior desecrators". Apparently if I hadn't bought it the next stop was a decorator that wanted it for shabby chic furniture. Probably would have chucked the tools in the trash. You saved this one big time.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Spending time in the "library" always pays off. Looking forward to the restore saga. More importantly best of luck on the family expansion project.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


This is gonna be a blast!! Can't wait for the rest of this story Todd.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Its taco bell for me tomorrow.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Great job saving that bench


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Don, you had commented earlier that this is a later model than you initially thought, what made you think it was older?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


The first pictures seemed to have the real old look but the sunlight shows what looks to be less age.
Of course it still could be just the pictures.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


As far as scores to Todd, this is nearly as epic as they get. Serious congratulations, can't wait to see how she cleans up!


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


Really looking forward to seeing what you can do with this bench. Its a GREAT starting point.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A beginning, of sorts*
> 
> Last Friday was the fateful day that my stomach began to churn - it was letting me know that it and the beef and bean burrito I had for lunch were having a strong disagreement. So off I go. Why am I telling you about my serendipitous bowel movement? Because at work, potty time = Craigslist time. And the beauty below greeted me in that stall after only being posted 30 minutes prior.
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful find and I can't wait for the blog on it's restoration. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*A snap shot of history*

This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.

Here she is in the shop - with obligatory plane on top.










Rear:










*Condition - the bad:*

There are few things that will need to be addressed quickly, before she can be put to use.

One of the glue lines has separated:










Here's why - The top and the bottom separate. The only thing that holds the top to the bottom is weight and two positioning dowels. Through talking with the owner he found the bench in a house he bought in Cincinnati, OH (very humid) and moved it to Longmont, CO (very dry).

This pic shows through the top where the dowel is about 1/8" off from the alignment hole.










This may have been by design (which I'll get to later), but I think that the climate change and that pressure were the culprit for the split.

Another issue is that the the vices need some attention. The front and tail need new handles - no biggie, but the tail is missed what I'm going to call a retaining ring. This ring keeps the screw and the vise together. Currently if you turn it, the screw comes out, but the jaw doesn't.

Missing one:










Front vise with ring in place:










The the cap on the tail vise is also separating. Somewhere along the way someone threw some nails in there, but it's popping up agian:










And lastly of what needs immediate attention - there is one pretty rotted area in the tool well - it's squishy to the touch:










My plan for this is to just fill it with thin CA glue to firm it up and keep it's patina. Someone stop me if I'm way off base with this.

*Condition - the good:*

The vast majority of wood is in great condition under a lot of grit and grime.

The wood screws are in great condition and operate far better than I anticipated.










It smells awesome.

And I would bet that it's fairly unique/rare. Which leads to the history.

*History:*

I like old equipment. One of my favorite qualities about God (I promise I won't get preachy) is his desire for redemption. He wants to takes something old, broken, and unwanted and make it into something new, highly functional, and very desirable. That resonates with me. And the concept, at least, I know resonates with many of you. I love refurbishing a $3 dollar hand plane, or an unwanted 70s schwinn crusier. In doing this though, I rarely get to hear what the history is behind these items. This one, isn't much different.

I asked the seller if he knew the history. As I stated before, he found the bench in a house he bought in Cincinnati, OH, and moved it from house to house with him using it only as a general purpose bench. But when I got it home I noticed a couple of things. On the bottom of this bench written with pencil in huge cursive letters was Combination Billiard Mtf Co. Madison, Ind.

It's a little difficult to read in the picture below:










My google-fu did not really bring anything up about the companies history, but I did find a few ad's for their pool/dining tables from 1902-1904:



















and someone selling a miniture display model:










I originally considered this bench was just used in their shop, but then I noticed this:










and this:










These appear to be order tags. Unfortunately there is very little that can be read off of these tags, but I can make out Cincinnati, OH on both of them. Confirming where the PO had found the bench. This leads me to believe that this was most likely a production made bench. Most likely dating somewhere in the first decade of the 20th century.

I think that's neat.

Okay - Done typing for the day.

If you want to geek out on more pics I took a slew of them here:

http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/toddjb1/library/Workbench?sort=3&page=1

Part 3 - I will be picking ya'll collective brains as I really don't want to mess this up.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Todd, the rings are called garters, nowadays they are either maple or brass.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


I love unearthing the lost forgotten history of relics like this. You've done some good sleuth work bud. With the help of the interwebz hopefully we will get to find out more about the bench.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Kev, good to know. I'll look into it. I was wondering if I might be able to retro fit a black pipe anchor like this:










Not sure if I'd be able to find one big enough though


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Could that sales tag read (Roselawn)? A quick googling pegs that as a neighborhood in Cincinnati.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Stef, good eye. Sure looks like it to me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Tod, I think that flange would wear the screw down too quickly. Check the diameter, LAKE ERIE sells maple garters as well as brass.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


What an awesome find. Congrats man!

CtL


----------



## cpine (Apr 26, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


I love this! What a great bench! This is so much fun to see what you are doing here!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Todd being able to find any kind of provenance on this table is so cool!!! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


It does my heart well that this bench wound up in your hands.

+1 on the beauty of redemption.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *A snap shot of history*
> 
> This entry will serve as the documentation for the condition of the workbench as I received it.
> 
> ...


Todd, I work on the same bench where I take furniture classes.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

* Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*

I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.

With that - I present Garters and Glue:

The big project was to get the tail vise up and running. Here is how she looked when she came into the shop.

No garter - meaning the screw would just unscrew, while the tail vise didn't move.










And the top of the tail vise had delaminated, had been nailed back together, and the nails were coming up too.










The garter was the bigger issue of the two for me. In my last post, Kevin, taught me A: that a garter is called a garter - not a retaining ring, and B: where I could buy a wood or brass replacement (Thanks Kev). The problem is that the brass replacement was out of my current budget, and the wood one appears to be designed to go on the backside of the vise, which wouldn't accommodate my set up - AND - and most importantly, neither would match the look and feel of the front vises garter. So, the only logical solution would be make my own.

I started by just looking for a huge washer to convert. I could find the right outside diameter, and I could find the correct inside diameter, but not on the same washer. And the price of one larger really big washer, isn't like picking up a 13 cent zinc plated one at ACE. I gave up on that venture and quickly moved on to and was swept away by the romantic idea of being bad ass and just totally making one from scratch - so that's what I did.

Stopped off at the local metal yard and picked up a big piece of 1/4". This chunk cost me $10, and will be around for many more projects and will also sever as the new shop anvil, until a proper one is located for a nice price.










Original garter traced:










Rough cut with an angle grinder with cutting wheel:










Shaping up:










After the rough shape was done with the angle grinder, I moved to the bench grinder to round things off and to put the round over on the edge, and then finished up with a file. Drilled some holes and counter sunk.

Note that my counter sinking is not as deep as the original. This is for two reasons - the sloted screws I had on hand that looked the part were a little smaller than the ones on the front vise, and my counter sink bit sucks and was demolished attempting to achieve even this much counter sinking.










The only thing left was to age it. I took a torch to it for a little while to blacken it up. Then took it outside and added some salty water. Left it sit over night and a full day.

While nature was taking its course I drilled out and plugged the old screw holes.










Darkened up enough to not look odd, and over the next 100 years the process will continue and will eventually look real nice.










Now for the Glue:

When I pulled the top off of the vice I quickly figured out why there was so much trouble keeping it locked into place - and of course I totally forgot to take a picture of it.

What I saw was that the side of the vise with the exposed dovetails had a piece laminated to it on the backside. The laminated piece was not glued on flush. It stood about 1/32" proud on the right side. So a little work with a rasp and the ROS I got her cleaned up and glued down.










I think this'll hold and hopefully I won't have to deal with it again. This process did leave the top sitting ever so slightly lower than the front of the tail vice, which I'm not sure how important that is, and will be addressed if needs be.










So what's the verdict? Tail vise is operating smoothly. Color me pleased.

Part 4: Rotten wood and questions about addressing the bench top glue up.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


That garter looks like it is the original. Lookin' good!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Well done on the garter, Todd. Just seeing the care you put into making that piece look right with the bench is very inspiring. Have you been taking lessons from Smitty? Can't wait to see how it all turns out.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Solid friggin work buddy! You're doing that old girl right I tell ya.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.

JayT, I would be honored to be his grasshopper/padawan.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Todd, you nailed it! It will be one helluva bench when your done.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Good work sir.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Sexy garter.

8^o


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.

Ian - I tried to get my wife to take it off of my thigh, but she just called me creepy and walked away.


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Todd, excellent work so far on turning this little gem back into a hard worker. Wives have a hard time understanding good humor Todd…...


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Great work man, the garter looks like it has been there for 100 years!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Something uncomfortable about a guy admiring a hundred year old garter. :0)


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> * Garters and Glue - a Tail Vise's best friends*
> 
> I got some great time this weekend in the shop between late nights and toddler naps. We're on the home stretch (days away) of our little lady coming into the world, so I'm feeling a sense of urgency to get some crap done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maur, that is what I was going for. To be honest the picture helps it out a lot. In person those newly ground edges are still pretty fresh looking.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*

Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:

- Solidify rotten spot in tool well
- Reglue where the top has split (if you don't read the rotten section my feelings will not be hurt, but I would really love to hear you thoughts on this sections so please skip to the bottom)

I took care of one, and I am pussy-footing around the other because it makes me super nervous.

Taken care of - wood rot.

Here is what I started with:










The red circle shows the super rotted area. The lightest touch would leave a finger print.

The green is the area that was beginning to soften. A finger nail was able to leave an indent with little effort.

*Remedy:*










Lots and LOTS of thin CA glue.

I've use this before to repair cracks in plane totes, but this is my first attempt at this, per a Charles Neil suggestion in his finishing classes (which i HIGHLY recommend).

I just threw some painters tape on the underside of the affected area and began pouring it on. I figured a couple applications and I'd be done. HA! It took the whole bottle + plus some.

The first few applications I would pour it on and it would immediately disappear. I let it sit a few minutes between these. Soon the seepage began to slow down. Good sign! I would pour it on and it would take a minute or so to soak it up. This happened for probably 5 or 6 more applications. Then the green sections stopped absorbing and the glue was just pooling on top. Great. I'm getting somewhere. So I stopped.

Waited an hour or so and then when and poked it again. It was all still soft! What the heck? Two theories: either the wood was soooooo rotten and I had added so much glue that it was like a handful of sawdust in a pool and was just taking forever to dry, or there was still moisture in the rotting wood preventing the glue from hardening.

Either way, my solution: add heat. I put a construction light on it. That thing puts off some serious heat. I use to use it as my shop heater - just moving it around from machine to machine with me.

Once I did this I could see air bubbles starting to produce from the glue - good sign. But in doing this I became very aware of how terrible this crap is for your eyes and lungs. There was a very pronounced toxic steam rolling off the bench. As seen in the pic below:










I opened the garage door and added a fan to the mix. I let this roll this way for a few hours and rechecked it in the morning.

In the morning the green area were rock hard.  The red area had solidified a lot, but I could still get a finger nail into it. At this point I finished off rest of my thin CA, and let it harden. Still a littler softer than I'd like so I found some regular Super Glue, which I believe is exactly the same thing as CA only in a medium body. I figured since I had addressed the innards really well with the thin stuff, this would just solidify the top. After a few applications of this, I believe I'm in business. The first few soaked up but by the 3rd application the glue started to pool.










Now, the coloring is A LOT darker than it started out as. This isn't ideal, but I still think that was my best option, and there are already some really dark spots in other areas on the bench. Hey more character is more character. I still need to scrape of some of the surface glue, but I will address that when I begin to think about how much of a restoration this bench is going to get.

*NOW FOR THE QUESTIONS*

This glue up has me shaking in my boots. If I'm going to F this bench up - here is where it will happen.

SOOOOO.

*Quesiton 1:* How would you go about this glue up?

The bench has split down a glue line.










But it is still attached to the breadboard/end cap, by a lag bolt.










Option 1 - Remove the lag bolt and fully disassemble

Pros: 
Easier to clean the glue joint, and easier to apply the glue.

Cons: 
I don't know if when I remove the lag I'll find the endcap glued to the top, as well. 
If I take the lag out and glue it up there is a chance I will not be able to align it perfectly again so that the lag hole matches up again, necessitating drilling the hole out, plugging it, and then reinserting the lag.

Option 2 - Leave lag and end cap in place and just reglue

Pros:
Everything will line up easier and I'm not doing more disassembling than needed which hopefully lowers the risk of breaking something

Cons: 
This will be a pain in the butt to try to clean the old glue line and harder to add the actual glue

*Question 2:* Regardless of question one, how would you attempt to protect the table surface from glue to retain the patina?

My fear is that I will have squeeze out, and that the glue will peel away some patina. My current idea is to put down painters tape to the top edge or each surface, glue, and clamp. Leaving me now with the squeeze out sitting on top of the tape. Give it a wipe and then pull the tape off. Think this would work? Other suggestions?

*Question 3:* I believe the split happened where it happened because of the drastic climate differences between it's mid-west origin and it's current home of Denver. The base is held to the top via two alignment pins. With one side in place, the other alignment hole is about 1/8" off set from the alignment pin on the base.










Part 1: Do you think this is movement of the top, or by design?

I ask about design because the base is just bolted together with lags, if I loosen them, I could most likely fit the pin in this hole, and then re-tighten the base, thus clamping the top and the base together by way of lateral pressure. Does this seem like a probable design feature, or would this lead to more glue failures?

Part 2: If you do not think this is the way it was designed, would you just plug the bench top alignment hole and re-drill it in the correct location?

Any and all feed back on this topic would be greatly appreciated, as I have never done a large glue up, let alone one on an antique, which always seems to make life a little more difficult.

Thanks for your interest and support.

Part 5: Either the actual glue up, or more questions on how to fix it if I screw up


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Personally I think id unscrew the lag bolt and see what happens. If the breadboard is glued then it shouldn't move. If it isn't glued your joint should open right up, from there you could plug the existing lag hole and drill a new lag into it instead of trying to line it all up again.

Can u squeeze it back together with clamps as it sits right now? Id wanna check that first. If you cant clamp it back together as it sits right now it might not have been seasonal/humidity movement and something else could be causing the open joint.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


When it's not on the base, it will line back up perfectly, but as it sits (with the base tightened down), I would be hard pressed to squeeze it together, I think.

But it I loosened the base up first, I think it would press together fine.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


So the base is attached to the top via pegs/dowels and the base itself is held together with lags? When you loosen the lags holding the base together the open joint could be closed with clamps? With the lags holding the base together tightened you could not close the open glue joint on the top?

If that's the case id guess that the base is the problem and I might be inclined to find the offending peg/dowel, cut it and redowel it back into the bottom of the work surface with the base lagged tight together. Basically just reattach the base to the top. Youd never see the repair.

Or id wait for Smitty to chime in. As we know hes the "make it work without effing up all the old school goodness" guy.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


I'd definitely remove the lag. My biggest fear would be how long the joint has been open-if the surfaces aren't clean you will never get a good bond, so I would want to remove the lag and end cap to take apart, clean and re-glue.

To protect the surface from glue residue, tape may be fine, or how about laying down a light coat of BLO right before gluing? The glue won't stick to it and it shouldn't lift the patina (might clean off some dirt, but not true aged patina). You could try on a small section first. Someone else may have a better idea.

For #3, I don't have a clear picture in my head of the overall assembly of the bench. However you go about fixing, you will have to allow for movement in some way. A large benchtop like that can move quite a bit.

Edit: As you found out, you have to be extremely careful heating CA glue. Cyanoacrylate gives off cyanide gas when heated too much. The gas is also very flammable.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Ill send out the signal:


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Now im seeing the issue after JayT's post:

Base is held together with lags.
Base attaches to top with pegs.
Top is split.
Top is held together with breadboard and a lag.
Base is causing the split on the top.
To gain access to glue together must remove bread board.
Scared.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


re: Question 1…

I'd remove the face vise completely before messing with the breadboard end bolts. Then I'd pull both of those lags and see if the benchtop comes apart. If so, no issues as it appears the left end is already tight. By pulling the right end tight as part of a re-glue, there should be no impact on the left end.

It's when you get those lags out and the top doesn't come apart that you have a choice to make. At that point. I'd clean the craick with a fine file and sandpaper, whatever is at your disposal, and prepare to reglue / clamp as best you can. Even consider adding a lag at the front face, towards the shoulder vise if you have to, to keep it together. That can be recessed and covered with a plug, of course.

My .02 (and worth every penny you paid for it) 

EDIT: ^ Damn, Stef, that thing really works…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


re: Question 2…

Fill the peg holes in the base and put in new ones where they need to be, to match up with the repair'd top. It's underneath, just has to work, don't sweat aesthetics here…


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Here are the picks of the base and the bottom of the bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


^ Just like the system on my Dad's bench. Gravity / weight of the top keeps it down, the pins keep it from sliding around.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


I am a bit surprised that the bench builder choose to bore the holes for the pegs just in the middle of the glue line.
I would have bored the two holes in the middle of one single beam.

Was it a good idea to have the end vise under-structure pushing against the top right rail (as shown by the picture) ? Would that interfere with the working of the right peg?

Could the tightening of the end vise on an irregular shape have induced an outward lateral force on the front of the top?
As Smitty said:
'Even consider adding a lag at the front face, towards the shoulder vise if you have to, to keep it together. That can be recessed and covered with a plug, of course.
'


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. This is a lot of food for thought.

With adding a lag - if I went this route there would be no need to cover it up. One is already there… just not long enough. You can see the recessed hole for it in the above pic.

Smitty suggests I plug the alignment hole and drill a new one.

JayT suggests I make room for wood movement.

Can those two concepts fit together with this design? If I elongated the alignment hole wouldn't I get movement on my top?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Todd, after seeing pics of the top, you shouldn't have issues with movement. Being pinned in just one spot on each upper stretcher allows the top to move freely in both directions from the peg front and back-that is the direction of the most movement. I wasn't quite understanding how the parts were joined before your last pics and was thinking two pegs on each stretcher, which could have caused problems.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


^ What JayT said.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you guys could come together on that… I would hate for you two to keep fighting over lil ol me.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, the bench I work on at my furniture class


















Look familiar?


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Kevin - I don't really see the resemblance. BUT that Huskey Tote looks very familiar!

Seriously though, its identical. Crazy. Do you guys think my assessment of this bench's origins in the 2nd blog are off base? With this one, Smitty's and the ebay one… Either this was the most mass produced bench of its time, or they are so rare and magical that they are mystically gravititating to those in our group.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


That end vise pic, Kevin, is spot on with my dad's bench. All the way down to the bolt head. It also is 'deadman ready,' with the deadman itself AWOL.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Your in a furniture class? That's cool. Is it an extension of the rehab facility?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Did the CA adhesive repair the rot satisfactorily? In my part of the country people refer to this as dry rot but if you really think about it rot has to have water or moisture to feed. This is properly called brown rot. It is caused by a fungus I believe. The fungus will have to be removed or killed. It is a living organism and the glue might do the job. I was just interested.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Grandpa, I was not really satisfied with it until tonight it was still very slightly moist on top in one spot. I picked up some CA activater put another coat on and let it begin to seep in. Then hit with the activater which cured it immediately.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...












If one clamps something in the 'A' zone, all the efforts remain in the system top+vise.

If one clamps something in the 'B' zone (without being also in the 'A' zone) the effort of the vise is pushing against the workbench base and the effort is transmitted to the top via the peg. The peg then can fail (shearing) or act as a wedge (in the glue line of this particular bench).
I would recommend to shift the base to the left (or the top to the right) in such a way that the base leg is not aligned with the left jaw of the vise.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Scotty, it's part of a twelve step program.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Sylvain is definitely on to something with that diagram. A man that wears as much flannel as you do Todd is obviously very strong so this might be the best time to remedy a design flaw before you put the guns to the vice and risk delaminating the top again.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Sylvain, you're logic makes a lot of sense to me, but in doing this I'm reducing my clamping surface area from 5" deep to 2.5", is that a good idea?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


I'll be interested in how often your shoulder vise for clamping vs. a sled for the dogs / surface clamping work. I very rarely clamped anything in the jaws of the shoulder vise. That said, clamping surface of 2.5" shouldn't prove to be very limiting. But, others may know better from past experience.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


Smitty - as this is my first real bench, I'm not sure how the work flow will happen, so to your point, I'm not sure how often the jaws of the tail vise are used.

Sylvian - in looking at the picture above, it does appear that I have about 1" from where the base hits the front vise, so I could split the difference and give each side a 1/2" gap. While I'm redrilling these holes would it make since to move them so that they do not hit a glue line?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


I must admit, I didn't consider the clamping surface.
Well, The risk only arise if you clamp something which is thicker in the 'B' zone then in the 'A' zone.
Usually one uses boards with (more or less) parallel faces.
So maybe the risk is remote.
In the balance, the clamping surface might be an advantage.
Then keep in mind to think twice before clamping irregular shapes.
Other people using this type of tail vise could say how they use it. (Theoldfart? ...)

As regard new peg holes, i would not put them on a glue line.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Addressing Wood Rot & Questions About Gluing Up The Top.*
> 
> Okay, the last two things on the "needs immediate attention" list to get this bench initially up and running are:
> 
> ...


All I've done with my tail vise is hold long boards vertical for ripping









On the new bench I'm pretty sure i'll be using the new setup to pinch stock between dogs for the most par in addition to long rips.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*Relaminating the top and a few other odds and ends*

When this bench got to my shop the delaminated top was my biggest concern - I had never done a long glue up.

Here is what I was working with:










The top split straight down the glue line where there are two positioning dowels that align the top of the bench with the front of the base. In the last post there is a lot of discussion about how this is poor placement of these dowels. So once the top is glued up - the dowels will be moved.

Back to the glue up.

I had gone back and forth on whether I should attempt to disassemble the top by taking the end caps off, or if I should leave it all together and just try to clean the joints and glue up as it was. Wisdom from those more experienced encouraged me to try to take it apart. So take apart I did.

This was actually a pretty simple task. I removed the front vise and took out the lag that goes through the end cap into the top, and the wayward portion of the top was free. AND dirty.

I'm confident that I took some pictures of how dirty with green gooey-ness, and crust these joint were, but I can find the pic, regardless here they are cleaned up.










Once I got them nice and clean, I removed the offended alignment dowels, put some painters tape on the bases stretcher, did a quick dry fit, and went to town on the glue.










The process wasn't as daunting as I had built up in my head, but it also didn't go without a few hitches either. The biggest one was that the the surfaces of the two joints were not perfectly flat with each other. I did my best line them up so that least amount of material would have to be removed to true them up.

While the top was drying I turned my attention to the front vise. While I was taking it apart I notice the the nut had been broken at some point and the repair was just to through a bunch of nails into it.










I figured while I had it out and apart I might as well address it now. So more glue and more clamps.



















The following day after the top had ample time to dry I decided that I would like a little more reenforcement. The front the top did have a lag going into it, but only about 4 inches, but that still put me about 1.5 inches short of the original delamination. So I decided that I would be in a 3" screw behind the lag. This allows me to keep the original look, but gains me more depth.



















After that I moved onto the offending alignment dowels.

It was a consensus that putting these dowels in the middle of a glue line was poor planning (or the lack thereof). So decided to move them back a row and put them in the middle of a board.

I used the old dowels to fill the old holes and cut them off flush. I marked everything out VERY carefully. Now it's important that these holes are straight up and down, or the dowels will not be, which means the top with either not seat correctly, or it will throw my front alignment off. Typically I would use a drill press for such endeavors, but that would not be option for these holes because of the tables size. So I made this jig.










Isn't it fancy? If you would like one I am accepting orders now, but don't wait to long - I'm sure I won't be able to keep up with the demand.

So like I said before I measured very carefully and checked multiple times. Everything looked so good. I felt confident, so I began to drill. The stretcher holes perfect.










The holes on the underside of the top, were dead on my marks…. oh except I drilled on the wrong side of my mark. Face palm, then cuss, then plug the hole, then drill the correct hole.










How she's align? Pretty good I think.










So as I currently have toddler grappling my head, I'll leave it here - unproofread - my apologies.

Next time we'll dive into scraping the top, cleaning the wood, and adding some finish.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Relaminating the top and a few other odds and ends*
> 
> When this bench got to my shop the delaminated top was my biggest concern - I had never done a long glue up.
> 
> ...


She's lookin whole again brother. Good work and I cant wait until I see that freshly scraped top lookin like new again. There will be glory had.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Relaminating the top and a few other odds and ends*
> 
> When this bench got to my shop the delaminated top was my biggest concern - I had never done a long glue up.
> 
> ...


Well done, Todd.

I'm sure demand on those drill jigs is going to go through the roof.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Relaminating the top and a few other odds and ends*
> 
> When this bench got to my shop the delaminated top was my biggest concern - I had never done a long glue up.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Todd. You are doing a wonderful job.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Relaminating the top and a few other odds and ends*
> 
> When this bench got to my shop the delaminated top was my biggest concern - I had never done a long glue up.
> 
> ...


You are rockin it Todd! I didn't realize you were doing a blog on the old girl. You've done well by er it seems. It will be good to see that old workhorse back in the frontline. Nice job!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*

Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.










The issue that you're presented with in working on old items like this is how far do you go? There are a 100 years worth of dings, dents, and dirt on this bench, to remove it all, in my opinion, would be a terrible shame, but to leave it all, would effect its performance. The goal is to find the happy medium.

The top of the bench is the area that concerns me the most. There was a lot a grit, grime, glue, and goo… and paint. But more concerning than the crap that has amassed on the bench top was the top itself. The laminated boards were not perfectly flat. There were slight ridges and valleys between each glue line. So I made my main objective just to get rid of these.

If I were making a new bench my goal would be to make it perfectly flat and flush all the way across, but I was afraid doing so here would require too much material to be removed for my liking. And if I want later on, I can always remove more material, but it's a pretty big challenge put material back.

Weapon of choice? A Stanley 80 scraper.










There are probably better/faster tools, for this job, but I'm just learning about hand tools, and didn't want to screw this up by going to town on it with something more aggressive.

After about 25 minutes of effort here is where I ended up.










This resulted in the table feeling relatively smooth. No ridges. Pleased.

Next up, she needs a good warshin'

Weapons of choice? Water, Rag, GoJo, and worn out ScotchBrite pad.










The whole bench got a good scrubbing. A light spray of water, a quick wipe with the rag, GoJo applied to the pad, scrub, and then wipe down again with damp rag. How effect is it? Pretty effective.










After a lot of elbow grease here is were we ended up.



















The black spot in the tool well is the rotted area that got an ample dose of CA glue.

Two areas that didn't get scrubbed were the partial labels that I found the stretchers. I taped these off, and gave them a shot of clear coat spray paint, to preserve what was left of them.



















I let everything dry completely over night, the next morning I did a quick wipe down with denatured alcohol (I am not sure this step was needed, but whatevs). That night she got the BLO treatment. This first application was heavily applied, and that old wood just drank it up. I'll follow at least the first step of the BLO recommended application - Once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year, and then once a year. So I have 6 more applications to go.

Here is what she looked like when she came into the shop.










Here is what she looks like after the first application.










I'm pleased.

Next blog I'll be address the lack of deadman.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Prettied that old girl right up. Lookin Good Todd! Strong Stuff.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Looks used, yet ready to go to work for another 50 years or more. Nice job, Todd.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


That bench fits your style to a T buddy. Its really coming along now. I really enjoy this project of yours.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Wow. Before -n- after … BIG difference!


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Gonna be great to see all the new tricks for an old dog on this bench Todd! Seriously strong work so far.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Knew it was going to look sweet when you oiled her up, but dang, that's nice.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


This is so great. You're making great progress, and doubly so for having a newborn in the house plus a toddler.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


ThanksAll. I'm stoked on it.

Ian, its funny because I currently have a ton more time. I'm on paternity leave. So I get the toddlers nap time, about 3 hours, and then a few hours at night that I don't typically get because I get up so early for work. I'm taking full advantage while I can, I have a feeling it'll be short lived.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


The only thing I'd add to the comments above is, that bench is lucky to have you.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


^1 you're doin er good buddy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Definitely coming back to life. A fine old bench and I think you did the right thing with your minimalist approach to refurbishing it. It has a lot of character and it would be a shame to take that away. Well done!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

ToddJB said:


> *Scrape, Scrub, and Oil*
> 
> Now that the bench has most of the structural issues taken care of it's on to the lipstick. There are plenty of things I could/should do first (deadman, bench dogs, etc) but honestly I couldn't wait any longer to get some shine on this old girl.
> 
> ...


awesome!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*Deadmen and missing dogs*

This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.

This bench came to me with no bench dogs and no deadman. There were holes in the top for the dogs, and grooves for a deadman, but no trace of either.

But through seeking some advice from the workbench thread we created a plan.

First, Deadman. Here is what I was working with - a groove down the center of the front stretcher with a matching groove on the underside of the top.










One of the things noted in the workbench thread was that the bottom groove was a poor design. It would be a magnet for dust and swarf and eventually impede the movement of the deadman. A better design is to have the deadman slide on convex rail so that the dust would just fall off. Not wanting permanently change the bench we came up with a solid, yet removable, retro fit.

*He's how it worked:*

I took an oak strip I salvaged from an alley found bookcase










Removed some nails and cut it to 1/64th longer than the distance between the legs, then I loosened one of the bolts that tightens the legs to the stretcher and fit the piece in, then re-tightened the bolt pinching the new rail in place. Really nice snug fit.










Through I could not budge this by hand I wanted to take an extra step of precaution to ensure no movement. I added some cleats to the bottom of the rail that fit snugly into the preexisting groove.



















From here I cut my 45s on top of the rail.

Rail constructed and in place.










Once that was completed I moved my attention to the deadman. I found a another piece of oak in the pile, no idea where this one came from, but it's definitely salvaged as well.










Cut the top and bottom off of it to give me the correct height and then reglued those pieces to the back of the deadman for the required thickness to slide along the rails.










Cut my 45s in the bottom and rabbets on top.










Test fit.










Then sexed it up, with some sultry curves.










At this point I needed to decide on a hole pattern. This was my first shot.










But I ultimately decided that was a little too much and land on this










Added some oil on the surface, and a little stain in the holes to make it look like it's been around for awhile, and put her in place.










Being put to use with the 203 (the 203 is integral to the inevitable placement of a chest of draws underneath










I'm happy with the way this turned out, and how well the oiled up oak matches the look of the rest of the bench.

*DOGS!*

Here is an example of what a modern square bench dog looks like.










There is a lip on the dog that catches a corresponding lip on the inside of the hole so that your dog can be pushed down and sit flush with the table top without falling through - and there is an angled sliver of wood attached to the bottom of the dog which acts as a tensioning wedge holding the dog where you place it in the hole. Pretty straight forward.

But when working on old things there is little that is straight forward.

My dogs holes do not have lip built in, and more annoyingly the wholes are not the same size so I'll need to make one for every hole and make then custom sizes to ensure a snug fit.

The other change in design I did, which makes sense to me, is that I did not put the wedge the front or back or the dog, I place mine on the side. My logic behind this is that in use the pressure of the vise is pushing on the front and back, and I want as much solid material taking that pressure. Not sure if that really matters, but I figured it would not hurt anything.

Here was my quick and dirty 2×4 mock up.










Worked well, so I moved on to using up some walnut scrapes.

My process for making these was to cut them out on the bandsaw slightly larger than the hole size and then sand them down on the big belt sander.

*Public Service Announcement:*

Never hold tiny pieces on wood by hand using a large unforgiving belt sander. If/when that piece grabs the wood and flings it across the room, your fingers will ram straight down into 100 grit moving very very quickly.










The thumb by far got the worst of it, but all the first tips are little tender as I type this warning. Use a clamp!

OR

Better yet, use the freaking bench that you are putting so much time into. Honestly, I am still so currently power tool minded that this option didn't occur to me until after I decallused my hands.

I just chucked the pieces up in the vise and put the newly sharpened number 3 to use.










Here's a couple finished up










The short guys go along the main part of the bench, while the longer ones are made to go in the holes for the tail vice and behind the face vise.

I was a few scraps short, but I had enough to fill all but two holes.










They hold great!










So here is how she rests.










I'm pretty stoked about how this has come together. She is fully functioning now, so any additional work is just gravy on top.

What's next? Well, I'm not sure. At some point I would like to add a chest of draws under the bench to add some heft, I will need to make something to address racking on the face vise, and I need to make some new vise handles. But as my paternity leave is over, my nap time/late night shop sessions are over as well. So I wouldn't expect an update anytime in the near future on this guy.

Thanks for reading, and thanks so much to those of you who shared invaluable wisdom along the way.

Oh and one more before and after - just because.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Quite a change, Todd. You've done the bench, and yourself, proud by allowing it to remain a vintage piece in look and materials while adding the touches needed to make it work for you.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Jay said. You've done a great job restoring and enhancing it while keeping the character intact.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Nasty bit on the belt sander. Ouch. As for the sliding deadman, I would've thought it was original if I didn't know better.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


You've done that bench a good service restoring it to working order again. I love how well you managed to match the new oak deadman to the patina of the old bench wood.

Good for another 100 years, I reckon.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


You did it right bro. Looks amazing! That ol bench looks pretty happy right now. Smart work on the deadman too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


What a turn around. By far the best $150 you've ever spent. Know that Im very jealous of this bench Todd. You definitely did that old bench right!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


+1^ and then some. Your pretty well set now.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks great!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Your encouragement and suggestions definately pushed this along. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job getting her back into service. You do great work Todd.

Thank you for bringing us along. It was a lot of fun seeing the progress.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


That looks great! You did an amazing job. I saw in one of the other posts that you live in CO. I live in Evergreen, so hopefully will bump into you at a woodworkers guild meeting or RM tool collectors meeting.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Solid blog Todd, admirable restore to your piece of history.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gents.

Walden, I'm in old Englewood. As a father of two little tikes I don't have a lot of time on my hands so at this point I haven't really been able to get involved with the local woodworking community. It is something I do desire to do, but it'll have to wait for a little while. I do manage to get out to the Denver gatherings for OWWM.org (old woodworking machines) which happen typically once in the spring and once in the fall.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Well done Todd.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Waaaayy cool Todd! A fantastic bench, story, and refurb. Did you think they were kidding when they said blood, sweat and tears?


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


I'd been saving those unicorn tears for just such an occasion.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


wow ,,great bench…Sorry about the 1/8" of your thumb…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Wow, that turned out fantastic and will treat you well. Lucky timing on that BM for sure.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


I've done the belt sander thing, too. Hurts way worse than taking twice the amount off with a sharp plane iron.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Sir! Enjoy your new bench! (love the 203 as well…)


----------



## Slyy (Nov 13, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


What are a few hours and a couple thousandths of skin compared to the fantastic resurrection of a great piece of history Todd? An excellent piece of work and a great tribute to fans of history and woodworking you've done here.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


That is just awesome. I appreciated you taking the time to document and share the journey.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Great find and great rehab.
Sorry for the thumb.


----------



## larson1170 (Dec 27, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I slipped using the disk side of my bench top sander a few weeks ago. Good thing skin grows back!


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

The digits are coming along fine.

"I appreciated you taking the time to document and share the journey." - Scotty, I honestly didn't know how time consuming blogging something like this would be. It has definitely given me a new respect for those who are willing to share their adventures so often. Also, I'm blown away at my terrible proof reading skills as I skim back through some of these posts.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Love the restoration hated the reshaped thumb, reminded me of an encounter with a table saw blade years ago. I was ripping the last of 42 pieces for screen panel frames and cut my index finger in that exact spot. It verified that my nerves were intact immediately, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. I play guitar and C chords are not what they used to be, the tip of my finger is a little too narrow to hit it right every time. It reminds me of the cost of carelessness each time I pick up my guitar and this picture reinforces the lesson. I really should thank you for reminding me why pain is said to smart. Either it smarts you or you suffer more pain.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to chime in to say what an awesome find and restoration this is. Incredible bench. So jealous.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

BH - I see your build is coming along… jealousy should subside soon.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


This was a real pleasure to read!!!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Awesome job todd, just now got to read your blog about it, remember when you got it but didnt keep up. Always good to make the old new again.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toast and Tug.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Excellent job on the re-hab.

Happy to see this old work horse spiffied up and back in business.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Deadmen and missing dogs*
> 
> This is an exciting entry for me. It's exciting because I'm done with my original list of things that had to immediately happen to bring the bench back to a functioning state, and now have moved into "Added Value" items. And for me that's exciting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt! I lover her.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

*Phase 2 - storage and heft*

Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.

The first weakness, and the one I will be focusing on in this entry is primarily its heft, or rather the lack thereof.

Just as a memory jog, here's where we left off with the restored bench.










It looks pretty, but in use I've found when pushing through some strokes I move the bench. I've addressed this a bit by putting the edge of my floor mat under the front feet, but it still happens.

So I've decided I want to make a bank of drawers under the bench.

This will do a few things - I hope

1: Address the lack of weight issue
2: Add storage (always a plus)
3: Give the bench a more sturdy appearance.

I would like to take a second to focus on number 3. Appearance does mean something to me. I like things to look substantial. I like them to appear like they are a force to be reckoned with. Most of the stuff in my shop is made out of heavy duty materials that look like they're not going anywhere anytime soon. I like that. This bench has always checked the "old" box for me, but it hasn't done anything for me when it comes to looking solid. I hope to address that with this venture.

Now for the challenges involved:

1: Keep it looking old, original, and intentional
2: Make everything I do to it reversible 
3: Keep costs down

These are things I've previously attempted in this bench with its deadman, dogs, garters, and whatnots, but this is going to be the largest modification to the bench, so it will likely be the most noticeable, and there are some design issues to think through as this bench was not built with the goal of adding a chest of drawers under it.

My first, and still prevailing thought is to just make a simple box that slips in from the side and rests on the front to back stretchers as noted by the red X's.










But doing it this way will leave a gap between the box and the front and back stretcher as noted by the green X's.










The pros to this option is that the gap on the front will freely allow me to have space for drawer fronts and handles while not interfering with the deadman, and when I am cleaning up dust off the top of the box it will fall to the ground instead of getting caught on the stretchers.

The con to this option is that I don't think I will like the look of it - especially from the back of the bench.

So this is where I'm currently sitting with this.

I'm not in any rush to start or finish this project, but it's a slow day at work and it's what's on my mind. So I thought I better get it down on paper… errr… internets.

I would love to hear alternate ideas, plans, thoughts, ramblings, and musings about this - 'cause currently its all in my head, and likely still a ways from putting steel to wood.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


A couple of suggestions leap to mind Todd. You could simply build the drawer box to "hug" the rear legs and come all the way to the stretcher. (I'm assuming that you don't think you'd like the looks from the back of the bench due to the gap between the drawers and the stretcher?) Or, you could screw a couple of cleats to the bottom of the long stretchers and make a shelf, ship-lapped or plywood to set the drawer box on (then you might not like the gap on the sides?). That would have the added benefit of lowering the center of gravity a little bit increasing the stability of the bench.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Hmmm… Interesting, Kenny.

I was thinking of a box that slipped in from the side. But if I took the base apart I could sandwitch it in closing that back gap, like this:










Is that what you meant?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


That's it. I actually hadn't thought about notching out the bottom so it's sets on top of the rear stretcher but that would improve the appearance. If you wanted to avoid taking the base apart, you could do what you intended originally and slide the drawers in from the side then just make the piece that hangs off the back separately and attach it after you get them in place. It wouldn't serve any functional purpose but it would improve appearance and it would fix the drawers in place so when you get mad and Hulk kick them they won't go sliding out the other end ;P

I'm guessing the drawer box will have some unusable space at the bottom due to the front stretcher? Throw some sandbags in there under the drawers and make that sucka' a little heavier still.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Yeah, good call. You've got the brain juices rolling.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


looks like you don't use holdfasts. if you did i'd suggest leaving some space below the bench top for them. keep on plugging Todd.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I don't (currently) use holdfasts, as the dog holes are "square" (not even close to square). But I have thought about drilling a few in the middle of the table for that purpose.

Regardless, I had every intention of leaving space between the box and the top, as I can always use another flat surface to collect crap.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Todd, "crap"! You of course meant to say Man Glitter right?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Screw a couple crips to the stretchers for a square drawer box to ride on vs. the extraordinary work that'd be needed to create a notched case.

And you are welcome to look at the blog of my case like the one your considering. More thoughts in that blog than I remember anymore.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I'm unfamiliar with the term"crips"


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


It's a framing term I've (probably) bastardized over the years from what it actually means, but to me (in this case) it means 2×2s (or so) screwed alongside the stretchers, maybe an inch or so below (could be more) the tops of the stretchers. The box can ride on them.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. I see what you're saying.

And on my next down day I'll definitely did through your bench build. I didn't realize it was blogged.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Smitty, does sistered mean the same thing as crip in this case?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


yes, and it does apply just as well here.

Schwarz calls them 'ledgers' in the blue workbench book…


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Funny how terminology is different like that. I use "sister" when I'm mating a similar sized board to another for the sake of strengthing the first board - like a rafter that's been cut. I use "ledger" when I would affix a board to a wall for sake of building off of it - like a deck or a roof line.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


If we each worked for crusty carpenter / framers that knew the trade well, we'd all have the terminology down pat. Just a bunch of hackers, we are…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm no hacker. I learned from Norm and ToH!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


Duly noted.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

ToddJB said:


> *Phase 2 - storage and heft*
> 
> Well, it's been 2 years and I've had some time with this gift of a bench. I've had the opportunity to learn some of its strengths and some of it weaknesses.
> 
> ...


The weight of the drawers will certainly help stabilize the bench. You can put rubber or leather pads on the bottom of the "feet" to help keep it from moving.

For that extra "man glitter" and/or crap I took a cue from the quakers and made a drawer that slides on the floor under the rails.


----------

